# Chainsaw!!



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

IM looking for a sound of a chainsaw...

All is done


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

There's one here - let me know if it's what you were looking for.

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/TOOLS_VEHICLES_WEAPONS/index.html


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

Yah thats sweet.. Im compiling alot on a cd.. see there is this long dark road in the middle of my town that everyone has to go threw to get to the other part of town.. So silly me and my friends are going to hide in the woods with a very loud boom box and blast some chainsaw... UNless we get are hands on a real one.. 
Yes the chain will be removed!

All is done


----------



## Emily Gottschall (Dec 18, 2003)

are you going to murder someone? merry meet merry part merry meet again


----------

